# WORD Error: "working without a Word work file"



## joeirwin (Aug 14, 2008)

I run Word 2003 on Server 2003 Terminal Server. When working on large Word files, it often crashes and gives the error "You are working without a Word work file and memory is nearly full. Save your work." NOTE: It never happens when logged in as Administrator, but frequently on all other users. What's going on?

Thanks, JOE


----------



## Russell2000 (Jan 7, 2009)

I ended up calling Microsoft. Office 2003 SP3 is what starting causing the problem. SP3 is more secure in that it forces settings and does not allow certain things to work unless they are set correctly. The fix for me is to "believe it or not" go into Internet Explorer 7 > Tools > Options > Browser Settings and move the Temporary Internet Folder Settings. It does not like Temp\x\ in the path. Please note that I replaced the username with xxxxxxxxx for security purposes in the post.
This is what it is supposed to look like.
M:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxxxx\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files

If it looks like the following then Move Folder and click on Local Settings to change it. I am seeing what can be done in the way of a script file.
M:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxxxx\Local~1\Temp\4\Temporary Internet Files

I have hidden this M: drive from users so I am still working on how to make the fix easier to implement.

Process Monitor revealed the following:

CloseFile M:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxxxx\Local Settings\Temp\4V’DFcE3D.tmp 
QueryNetwork0pe... M:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxxxxxx\Local SettingthTemp\4V’DFcE3D.tmp 
ReadFile M:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxxxx\Local Settings\Temp\4V’DFcE3D.tmp 
ReadFile M:\Documends and Setting\xxxxxxxx\Local Settings\Temp\4V’DFCE3D.tmp 
A eadFile M:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxxxxxx\Local Settings\Temp\4 VDFCE 3D. tmp 

What is even more bizarre to me is if I login to a Server with Office SP2 the script file changes it to the 
M:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxxxx\Local~1\Temp\4\Temporary Internet Files and then I logoff and login to the Office SP3 server and the setting is fine M:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxxxx\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files and does not retain from logging into the other server. I have roaming profiles and redirection working fine on SP2. I tell Terminal Servers to blow away roaming profiles as well.

Environment:
Terminal Server 2003, Citrix PS 4.0, Virtual Server XenServer, Office 2003 Professional (Installing Office SP3 broke Word.) Security versus usability: the two will always be at odds with one another.

Things that were fixed by this:
Word closing when trying to Send To (As Attachment)
Outlook Spell Check when sending email with Word as the Email Editor.
Working without a Word file error during a mail merge or multiple documents open.

Script file breaking Browser Settings path again. Something about this script file: 

I save it as a .vbs file and place it in All Users Startup. It will break the IE setting even with just the google homepage portion.

rem change homepage
Const HKEY_CURRENT_USER = &H80000001
strComputer = "."
Set objReg = GetObject("winmgmts:\\" & strComputer & "\root\default:StdRegProv")

strKeyPath = "SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main"
ValueName = "Start Page"
strValue = "http://www.google.com"
objReg.SetStringValue HKEY_CURRENT_USER, strKeyPath, ValueName, strValue

rem change ie mb size
rem Const HKEY_CURRENT_USER = &H80000001

strComputer = "."

Set objRegistry = GetObject("winmgmts:\\" & strComputer & "\root\default:StdRegProv")

strKeyPath = "SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\5.0\Cache\Content"
strValueName = "CacheLimit"
dwValue = 1024
objRegistry.SetDWORDValue HKEY_CURRENT_USER,strKeyPath,strValueName,dwValue

strKeyPath = "SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Cache\Content"
strValueName = "CacheLimit"
dwValue = 1024
objRegistry.SetDWORDValue HKEY_CURRENT_USER,strKeyPath,strValueName,dwValue

rem Change IE Temp setting
rem Const HKEY_CURRENT_USER = &H80000001

strComputer = "."

Set objRegistry = GetObject("winmgmts:\\" & strComputer & "\root\default:StdRegProv")

strKeyPath = "SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders"
strValueName = "Cache"
stringValue = "%USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files"
objRegistry.SetStringValue HKEY_CURRENT_USER,strKeyPath,strValueName,stringValue


----------

